# Unable to find network card driver for compaq Presario V 6409 Tu notebook



## CadCrazy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Unable to find drivers for compaq Presario V 6409 Tu notebook*

Recently purchased Compaq Presario V6409 TU notebook. It came with freedos pre installed. No OS or driver cd is provided. I am unable to find network card driver after googling and searching on compaq website.

Guys can you tell me which network card driver is generally provided with compaq Laptops.

Please Reply ASAP

 Update:
ok now i got the network driver but i am unable to find sound card driver


----------



## FUNNY7B (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Jugnu,
I am also facing same problem of not finding out audio driver for 6409 TU.
Can you please mail if you find any to  jamespaulb@rediffmail.com


Thanks in advance..


----------



## slugger (Aug 23, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> i am unable to find sound card driver



wat souncard duz it have??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 23, 2007)

One may try this link *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3446942&lang=en&

I didnt see any such model mention here, Closet one was V6408 TU !!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 23, 2007)

Dear FUNNY7B

You need two drivers for XP

1.Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio (sp33867)
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33867.exe

Install It first, then install

2.Conexant High Definition Audio Driver
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34204.exe

For vista there s no need to install any driver but if you want you can install conexant driver


----------



## ashishbatra (Aug 25, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Recently purrchased COmpaq Presario V6409 TU notebook. It come with freedos pre installed. No OS or driver cd is provided. I am unable to find network card driver after googling and searching on compaq website.
> 
> Guys can you tell me which network card driver is generally provided with compaq Laptops.
> 
> ...


 
I have the same problem.

please share the drivers. 
my id is batra.ashish@gmail.com


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 25, 2007)

Are ashishbatra Ji uper dyan se dekho , I have given the links for Audio drivers. If you want any other driver then tell


----------



## almighty (Aug 25, 2007)

install driver genius
it search for all ur hard driver automaticaly


----------



## ashishbatra (Aug 25, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Are ashishbatra Ji uper dyan se dekho , I have given the links for Audio drivers. If you want any other driver then tell



sorry dear,

i forgot to mention i need Network driver and graphics driver too


----------



## almighty (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^
y don u try driver genius?
it search and download all ur hardware.... me too faced such problem once when i lost my cd...


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is the list of all the drivers required for Compaq Presario V 6409 TU Notebook

For Vista:

Graphics Driver : Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset Family Driver (ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35501-36000/sp35850.exe)

Network Drivers:
Intel PRO/Wireless Drivers for Microsoft Windows Vista
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35501-36000/sp35988.exe

HP Wireless Assistant (for both XP and Vista)
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35001-35500/sp35333.exe

Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver for Microsoft Vista
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34488.exe

For XP:

Graphics card Driver
*downloadmirror.intel.com/13877/a08/win2k_xp1431.exe

Audio Drivers
a) Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio (sp33867)
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33867.exe

Install It first, then install

b) Conexant High Definition Audio Driver
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34204.exe

Network Drivers:
Intel Pro Network Driver
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33645.exe

Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33008.exe

Hp wireless Assistant:
Same as vista

in addition to all this you also require intel chipset driver
*downloadmirror.intel.com/13499/a08/infinst_autol.exe


----------



## ashishbatra (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot buddy. 

do you know whether V6409TU is having bluetooth or not.
I read in configuration from one pumplet but i am not sure.
If yes how to enable bluetooth.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 27, 2007)

No man it does t have bluetooth or infrared . Thats why i say idiots are everywhere even in bigger MNC's on top positions. Why the hell no bluetooth even after spending thousands of hard earned money.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Doesn't Compaq support u guys looking for drivers???*
They should have been on the cd supplied with it or on the hdd which has the OS & the drivers in another secured partition when u buy it.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 27, 2007)

^^^^ *Thats why i say idiots are everywhere even in bigger MNC's on top positions*


----------



## raghavan_nvr (Oct 4, 2007)

guys, i recently bought my V6409TU for 37.7K Rs... 

well, all is working fine , except the Infrared. The machine does have an
Infrared receiver Icon present near the earphone jack, but I am unable to get it to work using the latest HP Pavilion remote control.  

I have confirmed from the Customer support that this model does have an 
IR receiver. 


did nyone manage to get the IR working ???


----------



## setu_garg (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey,

I am unable to install the broadcom drivers. The laptop shows a blue error screen and reboots every time I try to install them.

I have win xp sp2 installed.

Can some one help please?

TIA,
Setu


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 14, 2007)

raghavan_nvr said:
			
		

> guys, i recently bought my V6409TU for 37.7K Rs...
> 
> well, all is working fine , except the Infrared. The machine does have an
> Infrared receiver Icon present near the earphone jack, but I am unable to get it to work using the latest HP Pavilion remote control.
> ...



As far as i know there is no infrared/Bluetooth in this lappy.



			
				setu_garg said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I am unable to install the broadcom drivers. The laptop shows a blue error screen and reboots every time I try to install them.
> 
> ...



I think there is some problem with either the driver you downloaded or with your xp installation.

May be you are trying to install vista driver on xp. There are diff drivers for xp and vista . Download xp driver and install again.


----------



## raghavan_nvr (Oct 16, 2007)

Guys, 

The IR works!! and i am now completely addicted to it. Most of the apps. 
run with it. 




Driver Support –
For Vista:

Graphics Driver : Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset Family Driver (ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35501-36000/sp35850.exe)

Network Drivers:
Intel PRO/Wireless Drivers for Microsoft Windows Vista
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35501-36000/sp35988.exe

HP Wireless Assistant (for both XP and Vista)
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35001-35500/sp35333.exe

Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver for Microsoft Vista
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34488.exe

For XP:

Graphics card Driver
*downloadmirror.intel.com/1387...n2k_xp1431.exe

Network Drivers:
Intel Pro Network Driver
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33645.exe

Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33008.exe

Hp wireless Assistant:
Same as vista

in addition to all this you also require intel chipset driver
*downloadmirror.intel.com/13499/a08/infinst_autol.exe
Modem
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33890.exe

Ricoh 5-in-1 Card Reader
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33604.exe

Touchpad
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35001-35500/sp35444.exe


----------



## cybersupam07 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi guys, thanx lots lots to u all for showing lights for the dark areas people (like me!!!)...just 3 weeks back i bought same model CP V6409TU with free DOS n couldnt find sound card drivers...so i searched in google then reached this page, everything solved...but only a problem is with the quality of the videos i play everytime, these r not clear and some mixtures exist in the videos, mean not smooth in looking...but only images or pictures r damn clear...so can anyone tell me is it due to video-graphics card or driver? Pliz help me if anybody know the reasons. Here is my email - sbckma@rediffmail.com


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Install k-lite mega codec pack n then see

BTW which player you are using to play video


----------



## cricketabhi (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Guys...u Rock


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 17, 2007)

What happened. Is everything alright ??????


----------



## cybersupam07 (Nov 21, 2007)

oh guys, i have somehow solved my problem about video picture qualities...actually it was due to older version of codec Xvid 1.1.1 in my laptop...i updated with the latest version Xvid 1.1.3 Final...then my video picture qualities improved better than before.


----------



## saurabhh (Dec 6, 2007)

I need audio drivers for compaq3424Au, pls help.


----------



## ashishbatra (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey guys,

for my 6409 TU notebook i am not getting proper sound quality. 
I can hear sum distortion if i play any songs or video file.

any solution plz..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you installed proper drivers ?


----------



## Kaushal Hiwarkar (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey guys I too need sound drivers for my *Compaq presario SG1008IL* desktop PC Plz help me.


----------



## cricketabhi (Feb 9, 2008)

SEE HAPPENS WAT ....FIRSTLY POST ONLY THOSE RELATED TO V409TU AND THEN.....
ONE MORE THING IS .....U NEED ONE MORE DRIVER......ACTUALLY WAT HAPPENS IS ...SOMETIMES WHEN U OVER DISCHARGE UR BATTERY WONT PICK UP CHARGE AGAIN.......SOMETIMES THE SCROLL FUNCTION OF THE TOUCH PAD WONT WORK IF U MESS UP WITH THE SYMATEC POINTING DEIVES DRIVER......SO ....ALSO DOWNLOAD   
                     sp38012.exe.......SAME SITE JUST SEARCH AROUND N ULL GET IT


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 9, 2008)

cricketabhi said:


> SOMETIMES WHEN U OVER DISCHARGE UR BATTERY WONT PICK UP CHARGE AGAIN


Overcharging is fine but what is OVER DISCHARGE???!!!!!


----------

